# Apple iBook g4 will not get past Login WIndow Starting screen



## ccslave (Feb 22, 2008)

Not sure if I need to post this on this forum or not. If not someone please let me know where to post. I have an Apple iBook G4 that will not get past teh "Login Window starting" page. ANyone who can help me with this will be my Hero.


----------

